# In Need Of Amazon Sword Plants



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

I need as many young, (4" or smaller), amazon sword plants. Give me a buzz.
Wayne


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Are they for the new 75g or for another project?


----------

